# Last Minute!!



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Well my 13 y/o son made it happen today. It's been a tough hunt this year; we haven’t seen many bucks at all. On Sunday we hunted hard all day and put a lot of miles on our boots and only saw 1 buck. We closed the distance to about 100 yds, no dice. We couldn’t get back out until tonight. We went to a place about 20 min from home and almost right away we saw a small buck. We tried to get close but he took off. We tried a couple more canyons and only saw does and fawns. We had just come out of a canyon and were driving to another spot and saw a deer cross the road. We drove closer and a little spike was making his way through the brush. We parked the truck and snuck to about 40 yards and I am sure he jerked the hell out of the trigger and the buck dropped in his tracks. We reloaded and put the final shot into the vitals. We looked at the first shot and it hit right at the base of the neck. This is his first buck and first muzzleloader kill. This is his second deer; he drew a doe tag last year. He killed his doe about 200 yds further down the canyon than this buck. He was as excited this year as he was last year that was the best part of the hunt was seeing the smile on his face. Just as we got back to the truck the snow was flying.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Congrats! He will remember his first buck forever.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats to the both of you. 8)


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Awesome! I'm sure a young buck like that will be delicious! Congrats to the both of you!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Outstanding, way to go dad!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Good job! Congrats to your son.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Way to go! What did he think about the gutting?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice job. Way to get it done.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Very Good! Congrats to the young man!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Cool deal, love to see the young ones tag out.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Nothing better than that. Congrats!


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

REPETER said:


> Way to go! What did he think about the gutting?


He helped a little more this year than last year, still couldnt get him to do it himself. He did remember what I taught him last year though, he pretty much told me what I needed to do.


----------



## h20fowl (Dec 31, 2009)

congrats


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Well...his first buck was still bigger than mine 20 years ago. Congrats to you boy and to YOU for taking him out. Can't wait till my son is old enough to go.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Congrats to hunter and dad!! My 13 year daughter has been hunting with me this and I hope we have the same story to tell during the rifle hunt.


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes, Good Job, way to hang in there...
also curious about your son's response to turning animal into meat.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

StillAboveGround said:


> Yes, Good Job, way to hang in there...
> also curious about your son's response to turning animal into meat.


no response either way, he has always enjoyed the steaks and jerky from the animals I have harvested and has known for years where the meat comes from.


----------

